# Injury Roster 2012 / 2013 Ski Season



## Puck it (Nov 27, 2012)

I thought this needed to started. After my mcl tear in August.  I am now on a tendon problem in left elbow, probably tennis elbow but not from playing. It is bothering me a little with pole planting but it is bearable. 

Let the season begin!!!!


----------



## hammer (Nov 27, 2012)

Mentioned in another thread...ingrown toenail on right foot is getting too angry to tolerate ski boots, visit to podiatrist tomorrow and hope to get some relief.  Of all of the things that prevented me from going out last week...:roll:


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 27, 2012)

The minor issues are the worst. I have something F'd up with my small right toe after skiing four days in less than a week earlier this year, including a big touring day. Might be a corn, it is on the mend but still rather tender. Going on three days without skiing here, not sure about this weekend.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 27, 2012)

Pulled groin muscle  ,a classic overuse issue from too much gym ,specifically elyptical and leg machines .

Achy right knee BUT thanks to Glucosamine THAT sucker is feeling great now


----------



## Terry (Nov 28, 2012)

Ruptured disc in my lower back pressing on sciatic nerve. Lost feeling in left leg but is slowly coming back. Been skiing twice and gotten used to turning, etc. Took a few runs to get figured out. By second day was skiing moguls under the guns. Back feels great but I also got new ski boots and couldn't feel how tight the left boot was. I now have a very nasty looking left big toe and nail. Getting the boot blown out a bit on thursday night. How long does it take for a toenail to fall off? It is already loose.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 28, 2012)

Blew out my back in June when form lapsed squatting heavy (for me )- still cranky - but held up fine for day one- day after was really stiff...  Rib I cracked last December still barks at times-getting old sucks.


----------



## severine (Nov 28, 2012)

Terry said:


> Ruptured disc in my lower back pressing on sciatic nerve. Lost feeling in left leg but is slowly coming back. Been skiing twice and gotten used to turning, etc. Took a few runs to get figured out. By second day was skiing moguls under the guns. Back feels great but I also got new ski boots and couldn't feel how tight the left boot was. I now have a very nasty looking left big toe and nail. Getting the boot blown out a bit on thursday night. How long does it take for a toenail to fall off? It is already loose.


Heh. I herniated a disc in the L5/S1 region (IIRC) May 2011 and had to have emergency surgery to remove it--it was pressing badly on my sciatic nerve leading down my left leg, leading to extreme spasms. Doc said it was the biggest herniated disc he's seen in his career, and he's been doing this 20 years. 18 months later and the back of my left leg and half my left foot are still numb, and will likely be for life. I've come a long way, but this is as far as I will likely go, according to the doc. So I'll be learning to ski with a numb/spasming foot/leg this year, too. 

Glad to hear it went well for you, aside from the toenail casualty. It took probably 6 months for my nail to fall off the one time I had it get that bad.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 28, 2012)

Puck it said:


> I thought this needed to started. After my mcl tear in August.  I am now on a tendon problem in left elbow, probably tennis elbow but not from playing. It is bothering me a little with pole planting but it is bearable.
> 
> Let the season begin!!!!



Dude, watch out with that one!  Tennis elbow (epicondylitis) pre-disposes you to bicep ruptures.  I know you've been there before....don't go there again.  There are some good stretches and some good, unobtrusive braces/sleeves that can help in prevention.  Plant lightly...

For me: Other than being horribly out of shape, I'm ready to roll.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 28, 2012)

As to disc issues- even though my recent back injury was muscle- have a history of disc issues- and the dead/numb leg is something you kind of get used to.  Fortunately for me it is not constant, but only periodic when the disc flares.  When I walk 18 is when I really become the leg dragger.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 28, 2012)

Woke up with a pretty sore shoulder about 2 weeks ago and hasn't gotten any better or worse, should probably give in and make a doctors appointment.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 28, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Woke up with a pretty sore shoulder about 2 weeks ago and hasn't gotten any better or worse, should probably give in and make a doctors appointment.



Arer you sleeping on it?  I had an issue a few years ago with right shoulder.  I thought it was a rotator problem.  It turned out that I was laying with it under pillow.  Just a thought.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 28, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Arer you sleeping on it?  I had an issue a few years ago with right shoulder.  I thought it was a rotator problem.  It turned out that I was laying with it under pillow.  Just a thought.



That's what I was thinking too since I sleep on my stomach. Have been trying sleeping on my back and it still hasn't gone away.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 28, 2012)

Splinter in my right hand thumb.


----------



## MarkC (Nov 28, 2012)

andyzee said:


> Splinter in my right hand thumb.



Do you find yourself wandering left in the trees?


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 28, 2012)

Well jammed my thumb the first day out this year. Then I took a nasty fall down a couple of stairs trying to wheel my father who is in a wheel chair down the 4 stairs. Laid him down then flipped over him and hit the rail post with my back. It was all in slow motion. Happened on Thanksgiving and while it is much better now still have a nasty black and blue and some discomfort. I will ski this weekend hopefully and test it out.


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 28, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Woke up with a pretty sore shoulder about 2 weeks ago and hasn't gotten any better or worse, should probably give in and make a doctors appointment.




I had a problem like this years back. it turned out to be a "frozen shoulder".  It seemed to happen out of the blue and damn did it hurt. Since I didn't do anything to make it happen I figured it wouLD go away and waited at least a month before going to see someone. Finally I would up at the chiropractor's office and it cleared up in a coupel of weeks after some trigger point therapy(this sucked by the way lol) and hooking me up to a battery to cause the muscles to keep firing.


----------



## Cheese (Nov 28, 2012)

Terry said:


> I now have a very nasty looking left big toe and nail. Getting the boot blown out a bit on thursday night. How long does it take for a toenail to fall off? It is already loose.



Are there actually skiers with decent looking toe nails by the end of the season?  For me it's just a matter of time until I do something that destroys one or both big toenails.  I keep them clipped wicked short but still they're not presentable till the end of summer or early fall.


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 28, 2012)

I have some moderate swelling in my midsection. It keeps me warm but causes me to exert more effort to move around. My doctor says it's from drinking too much beer but I think he's a quack.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 18, 2012)

Broken Middle finger and fractured index on left hand, makes buckleing in a bitch!


----------



## Nick (Dec 18, 2012)

Nothing yet. Of course I have been busy changing diapers and haven't been on the slopes yet  

Am hoping to get out this weekend if I have time ... we do Xmas dinner at our house and w/ the baby this year it's just soooo much prep work.

Outside of the Summit it's gonna be short trips for me this year, 2.5 hr drives max (Cannon / Magic areas, maybe MRG distance if the weather is right). Gonna call in sick a few days later too. Early season for me this year has been pretty lame though (skiing-wise, awesome in terms of having a son and enjoying being a new dad!)


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 5, 2013)

I broke my leg yesterday, hit some wet snow under a snow gun, skis stopped, I didn't.  Got a tobaggan ride down from Ski Patrol.  I'm posting this from the hospital, the break was really bad and I had some compartmentalization syndrome.  Doctor says I'll need a couple surgeries and will have to keep my weight off it for 3 months followed by 3 months of physical therapy, so that's the end of my season.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 5, 2013)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I broke my leg yesterday, hit some wet snow under a snow gun, skis stopped, I didn't.  Got a tobaggan ride down from Ski Patrol.  I'm posting this from the hospital, the break was really bad and I had some compartmentalization syndrome.  Doctor says I'll need a couple surgeries and will have to keep my weight off it for 3 months followed by 3 months of physical therapy, so that's the end of my season.



That sucks, hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## abovetreeline (Jan 5, 2013)

sprained knee ligaments a couple months back... but all healed up now


----------



## snoseek (Jan 5, 2013)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I broke my leg yesterday, hit some wet snow under a snow gun, skis stopped, I didn't.  Got a tobaggan ride down from Ski Patrol.  I'm posting this from the hospital, the break was really bad and I had some compartmentalization syndrome.  Doctor says I'll need a couple surgeries and will have to keep my weight off it for 3 months followed by 3 months of physical therapy, so that's the end of my season.




wow, that sucks!!!Heal up proper, go through all the steps, do it right.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 5, 2013)

So. Sorry to hear that , heal well, use PT as a motivator and take the time to fully recover . Dont rush it !


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 5, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Wow really really sorry about that.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the well wishes, I'll definitely follow the PT steps.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 5, 2013)

Were you at Cannon? That is exactly what happened to me!  No injury, just sore rib cage.


----------



## Edd (Jan 5, 2013)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I broke my leg yesterday, hit some wet snow under a snow gun, skis stopped, I didn't.  Got a tobaggan ride down from Ski Patrol.  I'm posting this from the hospital, the break was really bad and I had some compartmentalization syndrome.  Doctor says I'll need a couple surgeries and will have to keep my weight off it for 3 months followed by 3 months of physical therapy, so that's the end of my season.



Buzzkill man. Make up for it next season. 

Did you pop out of your bindings?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 5, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Were you at Cannon? That is exactly what happened to me!  No injury, just sore rib cage.



Mountain Creek.  Glad you weren't hurt.





Edd said:


> Buzzkill man. Make up for it next season.
> 
> Did you pop out of your bindings?



My right ski released, which turned out to be the leg that broke.


----------



## KD7000 (Jan 5, 2013)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I broke my leg yesterday


Gaah, that sucks.  My brother-in-law broke his leg at Squaw Valley this past weekend.  Compound fracture; he now has rods and screws and all kind of crap.

I felt bad when I partially tore my left calf muscle last weekend.  My injury is minor and annoying compared to some of these.


----------



## Nick (Jan 5, 2013)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I broke my leg yesterday, hit some wet snow under a snow gun, skis stopped, I didn't.  Got a tobaggan ride down from Ski Patrol.  I'm posting this from the hospital, the break was really bad and I had some compartmentalization syndrome.  Doctor says I'll need a couple surgeries and will have to keep my weight off it for 3 months followed by 3 months of physical therapy, so that's the end of my season.



Oh no! That's terrible .... urgh! I've never broken a bone in my life (no idea how...). Can't even imagine that. Hope you recover quickly !


----------



## Puck it (Jan 5, 2013)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Mountain Creek.  Glad you weren't hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No release for me, just went right over tips and tails stuck in snow after.  The f'ing whale was worse later. That was a double ejection.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2013)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I broke my leg yesterday, hit some wet snow under a snow gun, skis stopped, I didn't.  Got a tobaggan ride down from Ski Patrol.  I'm posting this from the hospital, the break was really bad and I had some compartmentalization syndrome.  Doctor says I'll need a couple surgeries and will have to keep my weight off it for 3 months followed by 3 months of physical therapy, so that's the end of my season.




What a bummer!  Hope you beat the odds, recover quickly and at least get a couple of days in, in the Spring.


----------



## NotEasyBeingGreen (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry, ERJ. That's a rough blow - hope the healing is quick and perfect. My son just came out of a cast for two parallel spiral breaks in his fibula. Six weeks in a cast and two weeks "taking it easy" and he got the green light to resume snowboarding. To be young, fit and fearless must be nice! 

Husband planted in powder, flipped over and has a minor cartiledge tear from the Christmas trip. He spent the rest of the trip watching gear in the lodge and still isn't back to form. 

I decided to hell with it and that I was going to get out to Wachusett by myself for the day on Sunday, but last night slammed my hand in the car door and can't carry skis to save my life. My son says, "Do you worry about getting too old to ski?" Ha. Not a chance.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 9, 2013)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I broke my leg yesterday, hit some wet snow under a snow gun, skis stopped, I didn't.  Got a tobaggan ride down from Ski Patrol.  I'm posting this from the hospital, the break was really bad and I had some compartmentalization syndrome.  Doctor says I'll need a couple surgeries and will have to keep my weight off it for 3 months followed by 3 months of physical therapy, so that's the end of my season.


Speedy recovery dude.  Use the PT to come back even stronger.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 29, 2013)

Update: I now have a metal plate and screws in my calf and my knee was messed up too so because of the knee I can't put any weight on it for three months.  I'm being discharged from the PT rehab today to go home and take it easy for a few months.  I went skiing 10 minutes from my home on January 4th and now 3 1/2 weeks later I'm finally going home.  I think I said it earlier but the doctor estimated about 6 months to normal functioning.  The doctor also said that because of the compartment syndrome I was an hour or two from losing my leg, pretty scary.

I'm also thankful to the MC ski patrol, they were excellent and gave me good advice on the hospital to go to with the best orthopedic trauma unit.  I'll have to stop by there when I can and thank them and make a donation.


----------



## Cheese (Jan 29, 2013)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Update: I'm being discharged from the PT rehab today to go home and take it easy for a few months.



Good luck for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 29, 2013)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Update: I now have a metal plate and screws in my calf and my knee was messed up too so because of the knee I can't put any weight on it for three months. I'm being discharged from the PT rehab today to go home and take it easy for a few months. I went skiing 10 minutes from my home on January 4th and now 3 1/2 weeks later I'm finally going home. I think I said it earlier but the doctor estimated about 6 months to normal functioning. The doctor also said that because of the compartment syndrome I was an hour or two from losing my leg, pretty scary.
> 
> I'm also thankful to the MC ski patrol, they were excellent and gave me good advice on the hospital to go to with the best orthopedic trauma unit. I'll have to stop by there when I can and thank them and make a donation.



I still think andyzee's splinter is worse!!!!!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 29, 2013)

Cheese said:


> Good luck for a speedy recovery!



Thanks.



Puck it said:


> I still think andyzee's splinter is worse!!!!!



You're probably right.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 29, 2013)

Andyzee does need to comforting at times!!!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 29, 2013)

Hang in there ERJ. That's tough. Hope things go well for yo.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 29, 2013)

Glad you got to the hospital in time and while your out for 6 months at least you can get back out there next year.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 30, 2013)

As of the beginning of this week I can add to my growing list a Partially torn rotator cuff in both shoulders...REALLY BOTH???!!!!???    Doc says surgery is the necessary course of action...my response to this  "HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA, I don't f**ckin think so". Maybe i'll do it in the spring/summer but then thats gonna eat into my downhill longboard season...decisions decisions. I defiantly WONT be having surgery this season you can bank on that (unless an arm completely falls off).


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 26, 2013)

Had a collision with a friend of mine when a young child unexpectedly skied in front of him perpendicular to the trail after having been stopped. We hit HARD and I slid off the side of Wand and started rolling on Trudy's Run. Been hurting worse each day so finally went to doctor today and was told I broke three ribs  so Im done for the year.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 26, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> Had a collision with a friend of mine when a young child unexpectedly skied in front of him perpendicular to the trail after having been stopped. We hit HARD and I slid off the side of Wand and started rolling on Trudy's Run. Been hurting worse each day so finally went to doctor today and was told I broke three of em so Im done for the year.


 


Oooo man JR , sorry. Young dude , but. Ur strong and will heal well, all the best . 

Just take care , rest of the season aint no thing , getting better and well is way more important . you got MANY more yrs. young gun


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 26, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> Had a collision with a friend of mine when a young child unexpectedly skied in front of him perpendicular to the trail after having been stopped. We hit HARD and I slid off the side of Wand and started rolling on Trudy's Run. Been hurting worse each day so finally went to doctor today and was told I broke three of em so Im done for the year.



broke 3 ribs I'm assuming?

That's a real bummer.  Here's to swift healing and you beating the odds and getting back out there!


----------



## ChicoKat (Feb 26, 2013)

I have missed most of the last 3 seasons. Here goes:
11/2009 pinched nerve in neck mtb injury ski season lost
6/2010 torn mcl/meniscus right knee hockey  no effect on skiing
10/2010 left shoulder surgery labrum old injury reinjured surfing. A few late season trips.
11/2011 right shoulder surgery labrum/Rotar cuff general abuse. A few late season trips. One that did not end well...next injury!
2/2012 grade 2 sprains ligaments left ankle. At least I did this skiing thru crud last yer at jay.

This year feeling great ready to go. Wife has an MRI in mid december revealing stress fracture l4. We had to cancel last week at jay.
Curse the f'n gods!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 26, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> Had a collision with a friend of mine when a young child unexpectedly skied in front of him perpendicular to the trail after having been stopped. We hit HARD and I slid off the side of Wand and started rolling on Trudy's Run. Been hurting worse each day so finally went to doctor today and was told I broke three of em so Im done for the year.



Heal up and get better.  I know how much it sucks as I lay here on the couch with my leg elevated.  But you should be fine for next season.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> Had a collision with a friend of mine when a young child unexpectedly skied in front of him perpendicular to the trail after having been stopped. We hit HARD and I slid off the side of Wand and started rolling on Trudy's Run. Been hurting worse each day so finally went to doctor today and was told I broke three of em so Im done for the year.



that sucks, heal fast + well.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 26, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> Had a collision with a friend of mine when a young child unexpectedly skied in front of him perpendicular to the trail after having been stopped. We hit HARD and I slid off the side of Wand and started rolling on Trudy's Run. Been hurting worse each day so finally went to doctor today and was told I broke three of em so Im done for the year.



Sorry to hear John, rest up.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2013)

Mdineen said:


> I have missed most of the last 3 seasons. Here goes:
> 11/2009 pinched nerve in neck mtb injury ski season lost
> 6/2010 torn mcl/meniscus right knee hockey  no effect on skiing
> 10/2010 left shoulder surgery labrum old injury reinjured surfing. A few late season trips.
> ...



wow, that's a crappy list


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> Had a collision with a friend of mine when a young child unexpectedly skied in front of him perpendicular to the trail after having been stopped. We hit HARD and I slid off the side of Wand and started rolling on Trudy's Run. Been hurting worse each day so finally went to doctor today and was told I broke three of em so Im done for the year.



Heal up, hopefully you had some good days this year.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 26, 2013)

I forgot about this thread (posted it in another). Two weeks ago today I broke my ankle, tore meniscus & blew out ACL on right leg. Went to the doc again today & he said there wasn't much ligament damage but ACL is shot. Finally had an MRI done yesterday but he told me two weeks ago ACL was shot.. Doesn't recommend surgery but I have lots of re-hab to do to strengthen the muscles around the knee. If that doesn't work or I'm uncomfortable then surgery. Also bruised the two bones coming into the knee (compressed). Hard cast for my ankle which goes up to my knee should be coming off in two weeks. At least I'll be able to drive again when the cast comes off. Doesn't recommend I try to ski again this year but that doesn't mean I won't. I'll see how it goes & how I feel. At least I'm not in pain anymore & can put some weight on my right leg.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks all. I know its not the end of the world but it really sucks. Hang in there and heal up ERJ and Steam. 

DHS thanks for catching the brain-fart in my post. Guess the meds got to me lol


----------



## kingslug (Feb 27, 2013)

was feeling great until I went to a Parkour gym for an hour and a half..got the bursitus going again but no big deal...


----------



## Nick (Mar 27, 2013)

So how is everyone doing?


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 27, 2013)

Well the ribs still ache a bit and click as I move my arm around but I had 2 awesome days at Magic last weekend and am headed up to ski there again Friday and half of Saturday.


----------



## timm (Mar 27, 2013)

Pinched a nerve in my back earlier last week and I was feeling better by Saturday so I made a go of it. Doing fine most of the day but then  in the trees off of Upper Wildcat caught my pole on something and it wrenched my arm/shoulder back far enough to really aggravate it -- thought ah no big deal I'll just take it easy the rest of the day. 

Next run down could not even move my neck so figured the drive home would be challenge enough and bailed. Feeling better but may take this weekend off to fully recover so I can go hard for whatever season is left after that - still in wait and see mode today.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nick said:


> So how is everyone doing?



Cast is off but I still need to wear a moon boot to support the ankle. I'm still using crutches to get around because I'm not supposed to put full weight on the ankle yet. I'm going to PT twice a week for the knee & also do daily exercises at home. Can't do many exercises using weights because of the ankle but do a few that don't put strain on the ankle. Mostly just different types of leg raising (with weight) & stretching exercises. I have been able ride the exercise bike though without putting much strain on the ankle. My ski season this year is shot but I hope to be 100% when the snow starts flying again next season. I will be up at Killington towards the end of April to hang out with a few ski buddies just for the laughs but won't be able to ski. Both the ankle & knee are still sore, some days worse than others. I think I'll be able to tell when it's going to rain from here on out. Foot & ankle are still swollen but not as bad. Knee never swelled up to bad even when I first injured it & is not swollen at all now.


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow, there are some serious injuries this season. I hope everyone is recovering smoothly :-/

I had a minor concussion earlier this year from falling over a whale on Profile at Cannon, and then some stitches this past weekend. The first finally made me realize the importance of a helmet, and the second that it was time for gear that had been made sometime in the last decade. Looking over this list I realize that I could have easily been seriously hurt.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 27, 2013)

I had a bitch of fall thursday . We dove over a headwall that was groomed at the top and at the bottom of the headwall BUT not over the lip and on the wall itself .Usually the whole damn thing is groomed so we had no reason to suspect what we found over the lip


to cut to the chase both me and my buddy an ex Dartmouth racer hit the dense heavy crap just over the blind entry to the headwall at warp speed , . I tried to make several jumpturns to correct , but then made a huge mistake and let em run on the steepest portion . 


Well it was fugly , hit that crap , lost it , got airborne at speed hit the back of my head so hard on. The damn white ice underneath it both wrenched my neck , back and CRACKED my Giro Streif helmet albeit a small crack and broke the goggle clip , My friend really wrenched his shoulder . WE SKIED ANOTHER 4 hrs , luckily i had no symptoms of concussion and still am fine 




BUT my freaking neck and back are pretty sore yet ,so no skiing today or this weekend . Bought a new Briko helmet yesterday too as once a helmet takes a hit like i got the absorption is toast . So no jock like an old jock , sometimes more cojones than brains


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm finally going back to work.  I just got to Houston today to do re-qualification training to get me back in the cockpit.  Should be here for about 5 days of training and then I'll be back to flying people around.  It was almost a 6 month recovery for my injuries.  I had 3 months of no weight on my right leg followed by a month of partial weight bearing.  After that a month of PT, three times a week plus daily home exercises and then a month of going to the gym and home exercises.  I currently walk with a slight limp which should get better with time.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 5, 2013)

Man ERJ, that's rough.  Missing the last 5 months of a ski season is bad enough, can't imagine having to miss work for half a year as well.  

Glad to hear you're getting close to be healthy again.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 5, 2013)

ERJ glad things are looking brighter for you !   That was a heavy price , but at least now positive things are happening for you


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Glad to hear ERJ, stay healthy.

My ankle is doing good but my knee is still a little funky.

edit: forgot to add although my ankle is doing good my ankle & foot are still swollen. Doctor says it takes about 6 months for the swelling to go away.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jul 8, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Glad to hear ERJ, stay healthy.
> 
> My ankle is doing good but my knee is still a little funky.
> 
> edit: forgot to add although my ankle is doing good my ankle & foot are still swollen. Doctor says it takes about 6 months for the swelling to go away.



Glad to hear you're getting better too.  My ankle is still a little swollen but my foot is no longer so I can finally wear any pair of shoes.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 8, 2013)

not looking forward to the upcoming season, from an injury perspective.

last day out @ Mt Snow i was making turns in the soft spring snow and felt a sharp pain in my right knee every time i turned left. the harder i turned the more it hurt.

a few weeks later i started playing softball, first game i made an awkward slide and banged my right knee badly.  then, 2 days later, in another game i took a ball off the inside of my right knee.

after a month of swelling, pain and limping i saw a Dr.  MRI showed a bone bruise and torn meniscus.   Dr says scoping knee should eliminate the pain.  going to wait until end of summer to see how it goes.  i'm convinced (hoping) the bone bruise is the cause of most of my discomfort but thinking back to the last day of the season i'm not hopeful for a pain free/surgery free recovery. 

pain is getting better so i'm hopeful.  in June if i played ball or tennis i'd be limping badly the next day, now it isn't as bad.  sharp pain still happens with any kind of twisting motion tho.  

trying to lose some weight + strengthen the leg to help.


----------



## HowieT2 (Jul 8, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> not looking forward to the upcoming season, from an injury perspective.
> 
> last day out @ Mt Snow i was making turns in the soft spring snow and felt a sharp pain in my right knee every time i turned left. the harder i turned the more it hurt.
> 
> ...



fwiw-I'm no doctor (but I stayed at a holiday inn express last night), but I have learned about knee injuries both from personal experience and via my job, and you should strongly consider getting it scoped sooner rather than later.  The meniscus is the shock absorber of your knee.  It is smoother than ice in its natural state.  when there is a tear, its like having a pebble in your shoe, every time you bear weight on it, it will irritate the joint.  parts of the meniscus doesnt have blood flow so it wont heal on its own.
i was fortunate not to have suffered a significant injury this season, but I'm happy to report that the 2 buddies who did, are now fully weight bearing and back to being productive members of society.


----------

